

Tell HN: Looking for professional video for your startup or product? - nreece

At Hatchvid, we are building a streamlined, easy-to-use video production management and creative collaboration app. We already have lots of professional video producers using our platform.<p>If you need an amazing explainer video for your startup, product, crowdfunding project, business ad etc. then post your project to our online video marketplace at http://hatchvid.com and we'll match you to 3 talented producers based on your precise requirements.<p>You'll receive quick quotes and you can manage your entire video production project with the producer on our platform — fast and efficiently.
======
anderspetersson
Not sure I would pay on a monthly basis for this. When the video is done I see
little value in the service.

~~~
nreece
Clients can post a project and collaborate on the project (created by the
chosen producer) for free. Monthly subscription is for video producers who can
run multiple projects.

------
nreece
Link: <http://hatchvid.com>

